

Where To Go For Inspiration? - wave
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2008/06/where-to-go-for.html#comment-723189

======
wave
"As technology blogging has become defined by blogs like Techcrunch, Gigaom,
VentureBeat, Valleywag, PaidContent, AlleyInsider, and many others that are
quickly becoming news organizations optimizing around scoops and driving
readership, I am feeling that we've lost something, or at least we need to
look elsewhere for that magic that was existent back in the first half of this
decade."

